# Quick question about dust extractors



## Shesho (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello, I havent used dust extractors before but I think Im going to have to get one.

I was wondering how does the bag systems work? Can you get extractors with reusable bags? Its just I dont like the idea of paying for a new bag everytime I need to empty one.

Thanks.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

if by dust extractor, you're referring to dust collectors, the heavy plastic bags are reusable. some of the smaller 1hp units come with canvas lower collection bags, but determining when they are full is more difficult as they are not transparent.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

A dust extractor is generally a shop vac. A highly refined shop vac.

I have a fein and I am able to empty the paper bag a couple of times before I need to replace it.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we run the Fein turbo II with a Dust Deputy, which capture a vast majority of the material. emptying the bag should be a semi-annual experiance and they're like $3. I recommend you run a dust deputy or thien baffle to collect the material and you won't have to worry about bag cost. And more imortantly, your system will lose less suction over time, because the filters stay cleaner - longer.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

+1. If you are thinking about doing this on a shop vac scale and go with a used vac and Thien Baffle, you can have the whole set up for around $60-$75 depending upon materials. That is a pretty reasonable price to pay for keeping your lungs and shop tidy and safe.


----------

